# 476 visa to Student Visa?



## justanotherpanda (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

First off, I'd just like to say this forum has been very helpful! Thanks to everyone who posts and gives sound advice 

I am currently in Australia on a 476 visa. I intended to apply for a postgraduate program (Grad Certificate - will last 6 months) originally for a first semester intake, but due to financial constraints will be forced to do it for the second semester (July - December) instead. My current visa will be valid only until the end of September. A quick check of the Immi site shows that 476 isn't on the list for qualifying visas for a student visa (onshore application).

I've yet to give DIAC a call - will do so first thing when work resumes - but I'd just like to ask if there's anyone who has been able to successfully apply for a student visa while on a 476? 

476 gives me unlimited work and study rights, but since it's only good for 18 months I was wondering if I apply for a student visa, I would have to go offshore first.

Thanks!


----------



## akhil mohandas (Apr 7, 2015)

@justanotherpanda
Hi I have the same question you had and couldn't find a right answer. Just wondering whether you have any further knowledge?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

476 holders can NOT apply onshore for 57x


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

akhil mohandas said:


> @justanotherpanda
> Hi I have the same question you had and couldn't find a right answer. Just wondering whether you have any further knowledge?
> 
> Thanks


I already answered you on another thread. If you don't like the answer, that doesn't make it "not a definite answer"


----------

